# Pimp my Islabikes Cnoc 16!



## tripletschiee (23. Juli 2013)

Es geht wieder los! Ein neues "Pimp-my-bike"-Projekt wurde gestartet! 

Basis ist das schon durchaus sehr leichte Islabikes Cnoc 16 (Baujahr 2013) in der genialen Farbe "Kawasaki Grün".
Das Ausgangsgewicht beträgt schlanke 6,01kg. Aber wie man in Bayern sagt: 'A bisl wos geht imma!'




*1)* Begonnen wird immer mit dem *klassischen Schraubentuning*:



Tausch der Stahlschrauben gegen Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben.
Ersparnis: 63 Gramm.
Das aktuelle Gewicht beträgt nun (rechnerische) *5.947 Gramm*.




Jetzt habe ich begonnen diverse Teile zu wiegen (siehe Album). Mal sehen, wo noch was geht.

Gruß aus MUC;
Gerhard


----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2013)

Schicke Farbe! Hoffentlich gibt es die auch nächstes Jahr wieder (und Isla liefert wieder).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (23. Juli 2013)

299 Gramm für Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt ist eine Hausnummer, das wird hoffentlich nicht getauscht?!


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Ist halt ein winziges Kettenblatt. Ich seh da durchaus bei uns noch Wechselbedarf irgendwann, weil das Ritzel auch so klein ist, dass sich die Entfaltung nur durch Kurbelwechsel vergrößern lässt... Im Moment gehts noch. Und für Fahranfänger is auch ideal, weil man noch nebenher joggen kann


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

Nebenher joggen???? Never. 

Gerhard, tolle Farbe! War die bei Isla so im Programm? Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Was du bei _dem _Rad noch groß rausholen willst... da bin ich gespannt. Ich würde nur Funktions- bzw.  Farbtuning anstreben.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Dann biste zu langsam  Obwohl, manchmal sagte sie: "Papa, ich fahr jetzt mal langsamer, damit du dich ausruhen kannst."  Schätze ma so 16-18 km/h ist sie gefahren, das ist mir dann durchaus anstrengend... Inzwischen darf ich sie aber auch auf dem Rad begleiten.


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

Du redest von Kurzstrecke und rennen, oder? Aber selbst da... Ich gebe zu, ein miserabler Jogger zu sein. In der Jugend mal 100m unter 12 Sek, ist lange her. 

Oliver


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Bitte die Bilder größer einbinden, danke.


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Juli 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> 299 Gramm für Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt ist eine Hausnummer, das wird hoffentlich nicht getauscht?!


Nein, natürlich nicht. Beim Cnoc 14 bin ich bei der Kurbelgarnitur bei 344 Gramm gelandet.






trifi70 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein winziges Kettenblatt. Ich seh da durchaus bei uns noch Wechselbedarf irgendwann, weil das Ritzel auch so klein ist, dass sich die Entfaltung nur durch Kurbelwechsel vergrößern lässt... Im Moment gehts noch. Und für Fahranfänger is auch ideal, weil man noch nebenher joggen kann


Im Moment ist der Kleine mit der Übersetzung (25 - 14) sauschnell geworden (im Vergleich zum Cnoc 14). Das paßt erstmal. Aber joggen daneben wir echt schwierig! Außer Du bist einer, der den Marathon deutlich unter 3 Stunden läufst! 



Diman schrieb:


> Schicke Farbe!.


Ja, find ich auch! Vor allem liebt der Kurze grün! 
Die Farbe gab es auf der Homepage nicht offiziell. Ich habe Islabikes bei Facebook geliked und dort haben sie die Farbe vorgestellt.


----------



## Y_G (23. Juli 2013)

year Baby, auf Dich ist wenigstens Verlass! Ich freue mich jetzt schon. Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz...


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> year Baby, auf Dich ist wenigstens Verlass!...


 Danke!
Für die, die meine Pimp-Aktionen bisher nicht mitgelesen haben, hier noch mal die Links:
- Islabikes Beinn 20 Small
- Islabikes Cnoc 14

So, und weiter geht's ....

*2)* Die *Kette* muß getauscht werden:



Die originale KMC Kette fliegt raus, rein kommt eine feine Taya FS-408 Flight Single Alpha.
Erparnis: 50 Gramm!
Neues (errechnetes) Gewicht: *5.897 Gramm*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> *2)* Die *Kette* muß getauscht werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich auch derzeit nach ner leichten Hollowpin-/Hohlnieten-Kette suche (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=644695):

Hatte bisher hauptsächlich die KMC- und Keil-Ketten gefunden, ist deine nochmal leichter oder billiger? Was kostet sie?
War das die hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Taya-408-FS-Kette-1-2-x-3-32-Singlespeed-Teflon-NEU-/380368178945

Gibt´s Regina SL heutzutage eigentlich noch? Hatte die damals an meinem Rad, leicht und gut.


----------



## 68-er (24. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hatte bisher hauptsächlich die KMC- und Keil-Ketten gefunden, ist deine nochmal leichter oder billiger? Was kostet sie?


die gibts unter anderem hier ...
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=331&products_id=5317


----------



## hawkes (24. Juli 2013)

Respekt Islabikes, das sind ja schon ganz schön gute Gewichte für die Einzelteile. 

Kindersattel, Kurbel, Vorderrad gehören schon mit zu den leichtesten Teilen die ich bisher gesehen hab'. Selbst die Pedale sind gut dabei. Hast Du noch das Gewicht vom Lenker und Vorbau?


Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Innenlager, sind noch größere Brocken mit Tuning-Potential aber der Rest wird schon echt schwer...


----------



## Diman (24. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Neues (errechnetes) Gewicht: *5.897 Gramm*!


Wenn ich nur daran denke, mit wie viel Aufwand man früher SUB6 (nicht  ) erreicht hat.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Juli 2013)

hawkes schrieb:


> Sattelstütze, Innenlager sind noch größere Brocken mit Tuning-Potential...



Ja, Innenlager bin ich schon am Schauen.

Nur Sattelstütze hab ich noch keinen entdeckt. Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Diman (24. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Nur Sattelstütze hab ich noch keinen entdeckt. Irgendwelche Tipps?



USE Alien mit shims. Hat CNOC16 immer noch 25mm oder so Satteldurchmesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (24. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ja, Innenlager bin ich schon am Schauen.
> 
> Nur Sattelstütze hab ich noch keinen entdeckt. Irgendwelche Tipps?



Immer noch 25,4er? Z.b. Shogun lite Stick III gibts sehr günstig. Oder USE HATTE da mal einiges im Programm, glaub auch Carbon und Titan.

EDIT: anscheinend ist die Shogun in 25,4 mittlerweile auch überall ausverkauft...


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> USE Alien mit shims. Hat CNOC16 immer noch 25mm oder so Satteldurchmesser?



Ja, der Durchmesser ist 1 Zoll (25,4mm).

USE??!!  Die sind ja sauteuer (80+ EUR).... ich geb zwar gern Geld für Bike-Graffel aus, aber das sprengt dann doch den Rahmen. Gibt es denn überhaupt Shims mit 0,2mm Wandstärke?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> die gibts unter anderem hier ...
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=331&products_id=5317



Danke!

Der Preis ist heiß - und 147 g auch. Weißt du noch, was die ungekürzt wog mit 112 Gliedern?



Übrigens, wichtige Frage: Da du ja quasi grad noch die Sahnehäubchen tunst, wieviel wiegen deine Schläuche und hast du da ne leichte Alternative gefunden?
Oder Schlauchlos ausprobiert?
Weil ich kämpf derzeit an beiden Baustellen: Find keine leichten 16"-Schläuche und schlauchlos funzt bei den Kenda-Reifen mit Einkammerfelge net...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Nur Sattelstütze hab ich noch keinen entdeckt. Irgendwelche Tipps?



Bin ich schon wieder blind oder was wiegt denn deine Sattelstütze? 

Unsere GUB Alu-Sattelstütze wiegt gekürzt 153 g mit allen Befestigungen und gibt´s in vielen schönen Elox-Farben, kostet um die 20 - ist das leicht genug für dein Projekt?


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Juli 2013)

Nimm lieber die hier! Die andere ist eine Halflink Kette und sicherlich schwerer.

Meine Stütze wirgt 220 Gramm.
Wo hast Du Deine GUB her?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Nimm lieber die hier! Die andere ist eine Halflink Kette und sicherlich schwerer.
> 
> Meine Stütze wirgt 220 Gramm.
> Wo hast Du Deine GUB her?



Danke für den Link mit der Kette! Die "normale" könnte wirklich theoretisch noch leichter sein als die Halflink - wozu ist denn so ne Halflink überhaupt gut? Sieht man eher im BMX-Bereich, oder? Ist die haltbarer als ne normale?


Die GUB-Stütze hab ich über Ebay bei Snake-Bikes Rosenheim bestellt.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Snake hat auch einen Onlineshop. Ist etwas günstiger - sowohl für ihn als auch für uns.


----------



## Diman (25. Juli 2013)

Gibt es etwa GUB in 25mm?


----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Gibt es etwa GUB in 25mm?



Laut deren Internet-Seite nicht.


----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> ...wieviel wiegen deine Schläuche und hast du da ne leichte Alternative gefunden?



Meine Schläuche wiegen um die 85 Gramm (zumindest der vorderre):




Bei Schwalbe gibt es den 4er, der wiegt laut Webseite auch 85 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (25. Juli 2013)

Dürfte entsprechend gekürzt auch noch gut was einsparen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sattelstutze...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item257804af5c


----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Dürfte entsprechend gekürzt auch noch gut was einsparen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sattelstutze...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item257804af5c



Ist vor einer halben Stunde dem Versender übergeben worden und auf dem Weg zu mir ....


----------



## lekanteto (25. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ja, Innenlager bin ich schon am Schauen.


Ich habe das Token Titan Lager verbaut. Gibt es laut Token als JIS und ISO.
Meins war allerdings JIS und die Kurbel hat anscheinend ISO Vierkant. Ich habe die Kurbel mit einer Vierkantfeile leicht geweitet damit sie ein bisschen weiter auf die Welle geht. Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich habe das Token Titan Lager verbaut. Gibt es laut Token als JIS und ISO.
> Meins war allerdings JIS und die Kurbel hat anscheinend ISO Vierkant. Ich habe die Kurbel mit einer Vierkantfeile leicht geweitet damit sie ein bisschen weiter auf die Welle geht. Bisher keine Probleme.


Das habe ich auch auf dem Radar.
Du meinst die Islabike-Kurbeln sind ISO-Standard?


----------



## trifi70 (25. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Kleine mit der Übersetzung (25 - 14) sauschnell geworden (im Vergleich zum Cnoc 14). Das paßt erstmal. Aber joggen daneben wir echt schwierig! Außer Du bist einer, der den Marathon deutlich unter 3 Stunden läufst!


Is hinreichend, aber zum Glück nicht notwendig. Weil: 42km fährt sie (noch) nicht am Stück auf dem CNOC  Letztes WE zwar mit Pausen, aber auf dem 20er Trailerrad, das is nochmal was ganz anderes... Mein letzter Marathon war in der Tat langsamer, aber um ma 5min mit 18 km/h (immerhin Kadenz >120!) nebenher zu laufen reichts noch. Die Laufschuhe habe ich mir dafür aber tatsächlich angezogen


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Meine (sorry... Philipps  ) Islakurbeln (voriges Modell) sind JIS. Ich habe ein Neco-Lager verbaut. Wiegt vielleicht 10g mehr, ist dafür überall verfügbar (Token oft nicht) und kostet keine 15 Euro.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Meine Schläuche wiegen um die 85 Gramm (zumindest der vorderre):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Nr. 4 ist aber doch lt. Homepage für 16 x 1 3/8". Also weniger als 1,5", oder?
Dann wären sie ja zu schmal für die üblichen 2.0er MTB-Reifen!? (außer du hast noch die originalen Isla-Asphaltschneider in 1,6" dran)

85g für deine Schläuche klingt gut, kannst mir sagen, welcher Hersteller und Typ und vor allem für welche Reifenbreite?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich habe das Token Titan Lager verbaut. Gibt es laut Token als JIS und ISO.
> Meins war allerdings JIS und die Kurbel hat anscheinend ISO Vierkant. Ich habe die Kurbel mit einer Vierkantfeile leicht geweitet damit sie ein bisschen weiter auf die Welle geht. Bisher keine Probleme.



Und wieso hast für deine 4-Kant-Kurbel net einfach ein 4-Kant Token-Innenlager bestellt:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CJaYyO2ry7gCFUgV3goduisAhw


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die Nr. 4 ist aber doch lt. Homepage für 16 x 1 3/8". Also weniger als 1,5", oder?
> Dann wären sie ja zu schmal für die üblichen 2.0er MTB-Reifen!? (außer du hast noch die originalen Isla-Asphaltschneider in 1,6" dran)


Geschenkt!!! Es gibt 26" Schläuche, die sind leichter. Daran sieht man, wieviel Material an diesem 4er Schlauch dran ist. Den kann man locker für einen 2" Reifen verwenden.


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 85g für deine Schläuche klingt gut, kannst mir sagen, welcher Hersteller und Typ und vor allem für welche Reifenbreite?


Irgendeiner von Kenda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilfired (26. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Geschenkt!!! Es gibt 26" Schläuche, die sind leichter. Daran sieht man, wieviel Material an diesem 4er Schlauch dran ist. Den kann man locker für einen 2" Reifen verwenden.
> 
> Irgendeiner von Kenda.



Unser 16"-Schlauch ist auch von Kenda und wiegt 100g. Um die 15g Produktstreuung beim Gewicht (oder sogar bis zu 15g Waage-bedingte Abweichungen?) könnten möglich sein, oder? Muss mal den vorderen wiegen, vielleicht wiegt der ja auch bloß 85g... 

Okay, du meinst, den Schwalbe Schlauch Nr. 4 kann man auch für nen 2" breiten Reifen nehmen? Ich erinnere mich tatsächlich daran, dass wir damals von den teuren Latex-Schläuchen erfolgreich auf die billigen UND schmalen Schwalbe Extraleicht Schläuche übergewechselt sind, und wir haben ja auch 1,9"-2,1" Reifen gefahren...


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2013)

Wilfired schrieb:


> ...(oder sogar bis zu 15g Waage-bedingte Abweichungen?...


Das hoff ich mal nicht. Meine Waage (die ja auch auf den Fotos zu sehen ist), geht auf's Gramm genau. Check ich regelmäßig mit einem geeichten Prüfgewicht.


Wilfired schrieb:


> Okay, du meinst, den Schwalbe Schlauch Nr. 4 kann man auch für nen 2" breiten Reifen nehmen?...



Klar! Und vor allem bei Kindern! Schau Dir mal die Schwalbe-Reifen an. Die Faltversionen sind immer mit einem schwarzen Gummiband zusammengehalten. Das sind alte Schläuche, die Schwalbe da filetiert hat. Schau mal wie stark man die dehnen kann.


----------



## lekanteto (26. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Neco-Lager verbaut. Wiegt vielleicht 10g mehr, ist dafür überall verfügbar (Token oft nicht) und kostet keine 15 Euro.


Schick mir bitte einen Link, wo es ein 107mm Vierkant-Lager gibt, welches unter 180g wiegt und weniger als 15 kostet.



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Und wieso hast für deine 4-Kant-Kurbel net einfach ein 4-Kant Token-Innenlager bestellt:


Es gibt zwei Standards für 4-Kant: JIS und ISO. Die Steigung ist ungefähr gleich. Bei ISO ist der Vierkant ein bisschen kleiner.


tripletschiee schrieb:


> Du meinst die Islabike-Kurbeln sind ISO-Standard?


Zumindest ging die Kurbel auf das JIS Innenlager nicht so weit drauf wie auf das original Innenlager.


----------



## Diman (26. Juli 2013)

Isla hat beim Innenlager Gewichtseinsparungspotenzial für 2014.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Juli 2013)

Psst!


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Schick mir bitte einen Link, wo es ein 107mm Vierkant-Lager gibt, welches unter 180g wiegt und weniger als 15 kostet.


Moment, von welchem Lager wird hier gesprochen? Titanwelle? Das Token für 30 Euro wird meist je nach Länge mit um die 220g angegeben, das Neco mit etwas mehr. Welches wiegt denn 180g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Moment, von welchem Lager wird hier gesprochen? Titanwelle? Das Token für 30 Euro wird meist je nach Länge mit um die 220g angegeben, das Neco mit etwas mehr. Welches wiegt denn 180g?



Ich glaube, es wird hier von Titanlagern gesprochen. Da gibt es ja was von Token, aber ob es was neco gibt, weiß ich nicht. Gefunden habe ich zumindest nix.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Ach so... dann aber weit jenseits der 30 Euro. Ich hatte immer an dieses hier gedacht.


----------



## tripletschiee (29. Juli 2013)

So, und weiter geht es! 

*3) Schraubentuning - Teil II*
Tausch von weiteren Schrauben gegen Titanschrauben.



Ersparnis: 33 Gramm!
Somit liegen wir bei *5.864 Gramm*!

_Kleine Anmerkung zum Bild: Auf der Stahlseite sind zwei bläuliche Titanschrauben zu erkennen, auf der Titanseite zwei gräuliche Stahlschrauben. Diese sind/waren für die originale Sattelstütze. Das muß so sein, weil ich im ersten Teil des Schraubentunings just diese mit gewogen/getuned habe. Da aber die Sattelstütze getauscht wird, muß ich die Ersparnis der beiden Shrauben wieder rausrechnen/-wiegen._

*4)* und jetzt zur *Sattelstütze*:
Tausch der originalen Sattelstütze gegen eine M-Wave Stütze:



Ersparnis: 61 Gramm!
Das neue rechnerische Gewicht: *5.803 Gramm*! 

_Kleine Anmerkung zur Stütze: Diese ist deutlich leichter, obwohl die Länge von 19,5cm bei der Originalen auf 24cm bei der M-Wave gewachsen ist._  



_Aber der Konstrukteur der Stütze ist ein Vollpfosten: er hat das schwarze runde Widerlager nicht schräg, sondern rechtwinklig durch die Stütze geführt. Das hat zur Folge, daß die Schrauben nicht gerade durch besagtes Widerlager gehen sondern leicht schräg. Somit liegen auch die beiden Klemmen nicht plan auf dem Sattelgestänge auf, sondern schräg. Das gibt dem ganze ein etwas seltsames Aussehen. Siehe hier die Bilder:_


.

.


_Außerdem mußte ich die vordere Klemme etwas anfeilen, damit diese nicht an der Innenseite der Oberschenkel streift._

Wie auch immer! Zwischenziel erreicht! Jetzt soll der Kurze erstmal sagen, ob das so cool ist!


----------



## lekanteto (30. Juli 2013)

Nur zur Info (und ich bin nicht der Verkäufer), weil es 25,4er Stützen ja nicht so viele gibt:
In der Bucht gibt es gerade eine Use Alien Sattelstütze in 25.0mm. Adapter auf 25,4 gibt es z.B. bei hibike


----------



## tripletschiee (31. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Nur zur Info (und ich bin nicht der Verkäufer), weil es 25,4er Stützen ja nicht so viele gibt:
> In der Bucht gibt es gerade eine Use Alien Sattelstütze in 25.0mm. Adapter auf 25,4 gibt es z.B. bei hibike



Schon weg ....


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

Bei USE Outlet gibt es ALU Stützen für überschaubare 48,- EUR (ohne Versandkosten).


----------



## lekanteto (31. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Bei USE Outlet gibt es die noch für überschaubare 48,- EUR (ohne Versandkosten).


Ich finde da nur die Alu Version.


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich finde da nur die Alu Version.


Ja, ich wusste gar nicht dass es auch welche in 25mm und aus Carbon gibt. War in der Bucht eine Carbonstütze? Mein Post oben habe geändert.


----------



## tripletschiee (8. August 2013)

So, klitzekleiner Update:

*5)* Tausch des *vorderen Schlauches*: (notgedrungen, weil der alte geplatzt ist)



Ersparnis: wahnsinnige 5 Gramm  
Neues Zwischengewicht: *5.798 Gramm*.
Die nächste _magische_ Grenze ist unterschritten!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Die nächste _magische_ Grenze ist unterschritten!


Go to five dot five!


----------



## tripletschiee (9. September 2013)

Und weiter geht's...

*6)* Tausch des *Innenlagers*:




Ersparnis: sagenhafte 50%!!!! Oder 162 Gramm! So muß das sein!

Damit haben wir ein neues errechnetes Gewicht von *5.636 Gramm* erreicht!  

Jetzt bin ich aber erst einmal am Ende angelangt. So richtig fällt mir nix mehr ein. Wer noch Ideen hat, her damit! Ich bin für alles offen!


----------



## Diman (9. September 2013)

Neue Bremsen, Nokons?


----------



## storck-riesen (10. September 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber erst einmal am Ende angelangt. So richtig fällt mir nix mehr ein. Wer noch Ideen hat, her damit! Ich bin für alles offen!


 
Ich habe am WE das Dicta Freilaufritzel am "alten" CNOC16 gewechselt (18Zähne --> 17 Zähne). Dabei hab ich glaube das 17 Zähne mit 167g gewogen (hab leider gerade kein Bild zur Hand und mein Gedächtnis wird auch immer schlechter). Da gibt es sicher auch was leichteres. Singelspeedshop hat ja einige im Angebot. Bei Interesse kann ich nochmal das 18er (Original) bzw. 16er auf die Waage legen.


----------



## tripletschiee (10. September 2013)

@storck-riesen:

Danke! Lad doch die Gewichte einfach unter gewichte.mtb-news.de hoch. Dann haben sie alle im zentralen Zugriff!

Das Ritzel beim neuen CNOC 16er schaut sehr leicht aus.Muß ich mal abschrauben und messen!


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

Du könntest noch den hinteren Schlauch wechseln 

Stell doch bitte mal ne aktuelle Liste Deiner bisherigen Tuningmaßnahmen rein, hab den Überblick etwas verloren...


----------



## Roelof (10. September 2013)

25mm Sattelstützen-Durchmesser findet sich auch im BMX-Race Bereich... zieht zwar auch einen Pivotal-Sattel nach sich, da gibt es aber auch eher klein geratene...


----------



## Y_G (10. September 2013)

Felgen und Gabelschaft bohren, Klemmung der Bremsgriffe schlitzen bringt auch noch einmal ein paar Gramm


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Macht nur schön schweizer Käse aus euren Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (10. September 2013)

Also beim bohren der Felgen hab ich wenig Hemmungen...


----------



## tripletschiee (10. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> 25mm Sattelstützen-Durchmesser findet sich auch im BMX-Race Bereich... zieht zwar auch einen Pivotal-Sattel nach sich, da gibt es aber auch eher klein geratene...


ist doch schon passiert!


----------



## Mamara (14. September 2013)

Ich glaube der Steuersatz war zumindest beim Vorgänger mit um 130g auch ganz schön schwer.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2020)

Mir gehts jetzt weniger ums Gewicht, mehr ums Tempo.
Haben ein neues Cnoc 16 letztes Jahr gekauft. Er muss (will, manchmal aber auch nicht) strampeln wie eine Nähmaschine. Ein neues Freilaufritzel für hinten haben ich gerade bestellt: 13 statt 14 Zähne (von Sturmey archer). Gibts M30er Freilaufritzel mit 12 Zähnen? 
Alternativ: Welchen Lochkreis hat das Kettenblatt, um die 25 Zähne zu erweitern? (Zum Selbstmessen müsste erst der Kettenschutz ab)


----------



## Ivenl (7. Juli 2020)

Wie wäre es mit der SRAM automatix Narbe?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2020)

Man müssten die Nabe umbauen, weil der Rahmen auf einen kinderfreundlichen Q-Faktor ausgelegt ist. Es gibt auch Umbauanleitungen. Aber: Sram stellt keine Getriebenaben mehr her, wäre ideal für eine Kinderrad für dieses Alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (7. Juli 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Man müssten die Nabe umbauen, weil der Rahmen auf einen kinderfreundlichen Q-Faktor ausgelegt ist. Es gibt auch Umbauanleitungen. Aber: Sram stellt keine Getriebenaben mehr her, wäre ideal für eine Kinderrad für dieses Alter.


Das wäre mir neu, wir haben das kubikes mit automatix im Keller stehen .





						KUbikes_shop - Hinterrad KUbikes 16 Zoll 2 Gang
					






					www.kubikes.de


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2020)

110mm beim cnoc 16, siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/islabikes-cnoc-mit-sram-automatix-eine-kurze-umbaugeschichte.758010/


----------



## Piano0412 (12. August 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu, wir haben das kubikes mit automatix im Keller stehen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KUbikes scheint wohl Restbestände von SRAM aufgekauft zu haben, seit 2017 wird die Automatix nicht mehr produziert. 

Wie seht ihr das, lohnt sich die Automatix? Ich bin unschlüssig, ob ich mich darauf versteifen soll, gerade weil es den Markt sehr einengt. Als Idee find ich das super, aber nicht jede Idee, die in der Theorie gut klingt, hält in der Praxis, was man sich erhofft hat.


----------



## Ivenl (13. August 2020)

Unglaublich unnütz. Der kleinen gefällt sie super, aber das Rad wiegt 1,6kg mehr, sicherlich kein großer Geschwindigkeits Gewinn. Vielleicht ist sie sinnvoller, wenn man plant das 16' länger zu fahren, aber ich habe mit dem 16' auch gleich ein Pyro 20' small gekauft, denke wir fahren die automatix nicht mal ein Jahr


----------



## Piano0412 (13. August 2020)

1,6 kg?  Ist das ne Massivmetallnabe?
Ich hatte aus dem Konfigurator bei KUbikes 0,6 kg im Kopf. Die würde ich vielleicht spendieren, aber 1,6 kg wären arg viel.


----------



## Ivenl (13. August 2020)

Piano0412 schrieb:


> 1,6 kg?  Ist das ne Massivmetallnabe?
> Ich hatte aus dem Konfigurator bei KUbikes 0,6 kg im Kopf. Die würde ich vielleicht spendieren, aber 1,6 kg wären arg viel.


Wir hatten vorher ein early rider, das ist sowieso leichter als das kubikes. War dann der Sprung von 5,5 ER zu 7,1 kubikes.
Sehe eben die Angaben auf der kubikes Seite  totaler Quatsch nach meiner Messung, das Rad wiegt deutlich deutlich mehr mit der automatix (wobei wir nen Ständer dran haben, aber würde schon 200-300g mehr schätzen)


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Wir hatten vorher ein early rider, das ist sowieso leichter als das kubikes. War dann der Sprung von 5,5 ER zu 7,1 kubikes.
> Sehe eben die Angaben auf der kubikes Seite  totaler Quatsch nach meiner Messung, das Rad wiegt deutlich deutlich mehr mit der automatix (wobei wir nen Ständer dran haben, aber würde schon 200-300g mehr schätzen)


Das Gewicht ist bestimmt mit dem regulären Hinterrad und nicht mit automatix angegeben! Das automatix LR wiegt halt gut 1kg! Bringt den Kids aber extrem viel wenn es hügelig ist....


----------



## Piano0412 (14. August 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Man müssten die Nabe umbauen, weil der Rahmen auf einen kinderfreundlichen Q-Faktor ausgelegt ist. Es gibt auch Umbauanleitungen. Aber: Sram stellt keine Getriebenaben mehr her, wäre ideal für eine Kinderrad für dieses Alter.



Mal ne blöde Frage, weil ich's grad net check: Was hat die Nabe mit dem Q-Faktor zu tun? Ich hätte gesagt, Hinterrad von KUbikes eingesetzt und gut - der Q-Faktor der Kurbeln vorne hat damit doch nix zu tun, oder hab ich grad einen Denkfehler?  ?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. August 2020)

Piano0412 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, weil ich's grad net check: Was hat die Nabe mit dem Q-Faktor zu tun? Ich hätte gesagt, Hinterrad von KUbikes eingesetzt und gut - der Q-Faktor der Kurbeln vorne hat damit doch nix zu tun, oder hab ich grad einen Denkfehler?  ?


Hat damit auch gar nix zu tun... Passt die Nabeneinbaubreite? ist die einzige Frage die zählt...


----------



## Piano0412 (14. August 2020)

Weiß jemand, auf welche Räder die Nabe passt? Gibts die bei den KUbikes auch für 14 Zoll oder nur für die 16er? Würde die Automatix Nabe ins Woom 2 passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (15. August 2020)

Piano0412 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, auf welche Räder die Nabe passt? Gibts die bei den KUbikes auch für 14 Zoll oder nur für die 16er? Würde die Automatix Nabe ins Woom 2 passen?


Sie passt in 14 und 16' und auch ins woom, aber dein Kind wird sie im woom2 kaum nutzen können. Ich habe wirklich kleine Töchter und trotzdem war das woom2 mit 3 Jahren durch (90cm)


----------



## Piano0412 (15. August 2020)

Idealerweise würde ich ja gern hier ein gutes getuntes 16'' Rad übernehmen - mit oder ohne Automatix 
Bzgl. Marke bin ich da auch nicht festgelegt.  ?


----------

